

Ask HN: How does graph db's  compare to relational db's? - nashequilibrium


======
kieranoleary
Dave Jones from the EEVBlog does a very good short introduction to dBs.

[http://www.eevblog.com/2009/12/13/eevblog-49-decibels-dbs-
fo...](http://www.eevblog.com/2009/12/13/eevblog-49-decibels-dbs-for-
engineers-a-tutorial/)

dBs are always relational or relative in nature.

The relationship is between two signals or one signal and an agreed reference.
If the relationship is between a signal and an agreed reference, the
convention is to append an identifier to the "dB" unit, e.g. dBV or dBm. 0dBV
is 1V since the agreed reference for dBV is 1V.

Hope this helps.

~~~
pwg
I suspect the original question was intended to ask "graph databases" vs.
"relational databases".

~~~
kieranoleary
Ah ... of course :)

Its pretty late here in the UK!

Well, my comments remain valid and are hopefully somehwat amusing if not
useful in this particular case.

